# Is there an affectionate lizard?



## blasteryui (Jul 27, 2009)

Hi, I'm just wondering if there is a certain species of lizard that is or can be affectionate and would like to bond, or be pet etc.. I thought Tegus were, only to be sadly mistaken.


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja (Aug 18, 2009)

personally I'd say beardies, mine seems to love attention. And TV. He sat here with me and watched DVD's on the PC with me.


----------



## martindean30 (Aug 26, 2008)

my iggy is affectionate as he allways loves sitting near me whilst im watching telly or on my ps3!!!


----------



## jnc0_ (Sep 9, 2009)

beardies for sure


----------



## Chuckwalla (Nov 6, 2008)

This little beauty is very loving, will lay on you all night if given the chance










I have four Tegus three of them are soppy tame


----------



## AZUK (Jul 9, 2007)

I have a large male Iggy who will leap on me when I open the door to his enclosure, he likes to climb on my shoulder and be walked around the house. He will also sit for hours on the arm chair in front of the bay window watching the world go by.


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

i'd say beardie.


----------



## blasteryui (Jul 27, 2009)

Chuckwalla said:


> This little beauty is very loving, will lay on you all night if given the chance
> image
> 
> 
> I have four Tegus three of them are soppy tame



I have an argentine tegu, shes okay with me, the problem is that she only likes me for food, I feed her outside of the enclosure but once my hand goes in she jumps at it and will run up my arm so that she can eat, or sometimes If I keep my hand in the enclosure she will bite me. Once she eats she wont bite or freak out but she just keeps moving and doesnt like to be pet or anything..


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Depends on individual and the amount of taming/handling, I'd say Beardies or BTS seem to be your best bet of getting an affectionate lizard. But it all depends.


----------



## blasteryui (Jul 27, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Depends on individual and the amount of taming/handling, I'd say Beardies or BTS seem to be your best bet of getting an affectionate lizard. But it all depends.



Whats a BTS..?


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja (Aug 18, 2009)

I know this is probably start a argument...

But in my opinion all animals have different personalities. I know some are more soppy than others in general, but there's always the one that has to be different  

I know beardies iggy's and a lot of monitors love attention though


----------



## Indicus (May 3, 2009)

Blue tongue skinks can be really friendly


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

blasteryui said:


> Whats a BTS..?


Blue Tongued Skink.


----------



## Bradley (Aug 26, 2009)

i would say the best lizard for you is a komodo dragon they love cuddles:whistling2:


----------



## Nottingham Dragons (Feb 19, 2007)

Bearded dragons all the way mate

Have only come across a couple of troublesome one in my time


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

my beardie loves the attention getting rubbed above the eyes and sitting on my shoulder. Will jump off of someone else when hes being held and cross the room to me  also always changes colour from dark to light when I get home from work and hes seen me. Ive always loved dogs but my beardie is much better


----------



## RENT-A-GOAT (Oct 25, 2009)

Another vote for beardies, Ive not long homed a mature pair and they have already become very friendly and love to be held and to sit on me when I'm watching TV they alao like to be let loose on the floor and boy they can shift they dont half get a mooch on when they think there is somthing intresting elsewhere and go to investigate.


----------



## Graz (Dec 7, 2006)

Tegu!


----------



## waynenoonan1234 (Sep 11, 2009)

frilled dragon!!! or CWD's


----------



## Adamsky (Aug 16, 2009)

BTS = Blue tounged skinks 
And They are like the friendliest lizard you can get 
With some handling and care obviously


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> i would say the best lizard for you is a komodo dragon they love cuddles:whistling2:


HA HA HA love it, 
It all depends on the animal, i have got a TOKAY gecko that is so tame he loves coming out and sitting on my arm and watching TV and won't move, and also loves cuddles look.

































Told ya, it all depends on the animal


----------



## Chameleoco (Jul 10, 2009)

I love these pictures


----------



## ninnipoo (Dec 7, 2008)

I have a tegu and beardies and they are all lovable and affectionate!!:flrt:


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

Yeah he's a cutie ain't he, but it just goes to show any lizard can be a cuddley lizard


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

blasteryui said:


> I have an argentine tegu, shes okay with me, the problem is that she only likes me for food, I feed her outside of the enclosure but once my hand goes in she jumps at it and will run up my arm so that she can eat, or sometimes If I keep my hand in the enclosure she will bite me. Once she eats she wont bite or freak out but she just keeps moving and doesnt like to be pet or anything..


How big is she, how old is she, and how much *work *have you put into handling her?

Tegus are like cats.

A cat that's handled regularly as a tiny baby, fed appropriately, cared for and loved will grow into a loving, sweet cat that wants attention from people.

A cat that's been wild from birth, never handled by people, and is then caught and brought into a home environment... until it learns that people are no threat, I'd rather stick my hand into my Nile monitor's cage; some feral kittens never tame down at all. It's a risk you take.

The same goes for tegus. A regularly handled baby that never has anything to fear from people will become a friendly, tame and trusting adult. A baby that isn't handled as much or as regularly early on - and consistently - won't be as tame. 

I have two adult tegus - one Argentine who is soft as anything, can be handled and petted by anyone, as long as you don't take her outside into the garden (and then she'll attach herself to you with her face) and one Argentine hybrid who is fine as long as you understand HER and that she is a tegu, not a stuffed toy. She's sometimes huffy, she does climb me, and she's very interested in food - but she'll settle and let you scritch her too, or take her outside and walk her around using her tail as a leash.

Both of them came to us as adults. Domino, the Argentine, was completely tame; her previous owner obviously spent a lot of time and effort getting her that way. Chess, the hybrid, wasn't fully tame (although not a full-fledged spawn of satan) and we've had to work with her to get her where she is, and learn her rules about "what upsets me".

And yeah, I feed mine in their enclosures. Domino is not very food-oriented; Chess is. At the moment, we're working on clicker-training Chess, with the plan being to target-train her - touch a target while I fill the food bowl, THEN eat.


----------



## Girlie (Apr 1, 2009)

I'd defo say beardies!! Altho one of mine was a little grump when she was little, hissing, puffing her beard out etc, but now shes soo lovely (occasionally, she'll puff her beard out but thats all!!) I luv all my beardies!! My frillie on the other hand, is not soo affectionate!! But I'm working on him!!


----------



## samw (Aug 28, 2006)

I'd say chuckwalla's, mine loves cuddling up against my neck when he's on my shoulder... or trying to climb on my head :roll:


----------



## martindean30 (Aug 26, 2008)

a komodo all the way!!!!! It will give you a big wet sloppy kiss and lovebite (wether or not ull survive afterwards is anyones guess!!!!):lol2:


----------

